# i have v900 Restore Rom. pls download if u need it.



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

https://www.box.com/...7jl9dkrb4s7nyxi

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]at last i found the restore zip for v900!!![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks to gribbly!![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it restored my v900!![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]no more red words upon start up![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but there is one problem... my radio (modem) still doesnt work.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]i have no imei number at all too.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]no baseband also.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]i got a friend who is good in linux terminal commands to install it for me.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]so now, can anyone help me with the radio (modem) install??[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]please...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thank you.[/background]


----------



## tahitibub (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

Can you explain - step by step - how did you restore your V900 ?

For the 3G, did you try this :

h**p://rootzwiki.com/topic/35653-radio-lg-v90x-series-radio-installers-fixes-3g-on-v905r/

Regards.


----------



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

My friend restored it wit using linux. I dont know how he did it. Linux operating system is the only way to restore it.


----------



## tahitibub (Feb 11, 2013)

Could your friend explain how to do it ?

Regards


----------



## gmavro (Apr 2, 2013)

hello
please help my with file missing .
Thanks

sending file: part7_gp1.img
/ 1048576/1048576 bytes sent
part7_gp1.img sent successfully
*file not found: system.img*
failed executing command 2147483647 NvError 0x4
command failure: create failed


----------



## IqJeyuek (Nov 4, 2013)

*part8_app.img *rename to *system.img*


----------

